# First ever client! Help please!



## tigidig4x (Dec 4, 2013)

So here it is guys i have a friend girl whom i did portraits to for free. It was my first portrait and it went well, then her friends (girls also) saw my output and i think they are amazed at it then my friend said, they asked her if i could take their portraits too and they are willing to pay...  So im guessing this would be my first client guys.. i just want to ask if how would i negotiate with them, or how would i talk to them professionally? This is my first ever client and i dont want to blow it up... 

What would i ask them? How much would i price them? Please help me thank you so much...


----------



## tigidig4x (Dec 5, 2013)

bumps...  Guys, please help me.. they are in numbers of friends who want to have portraits, how would i click them? How are you gonna take a picture of them? Would you do group picture? or still individual? how much would it price them or how would i negotiate with them? Please help me thank you so much....  =(


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 5, 2013)

tigidig4x said:


> bumps...  Guys, please help me.. they are in numbers of friends who want to have portraits, how would i click them? How are you gonna take a picture of them? Would you do group picture? or still individual? how much would it price them or how would i negotiate with them? Please help me thank you so much....  =(



Well it occurs to me that if I were wanting to start a business and I wasn't sure what to charge, I'd probably take a look around the local area and find out what other people in that business charged for the same or similar services so I could find out whatever the "going rate" might be, giving me an idea as to what I could charge for my own services.


----------



## tigidig4x (Dec 5, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> tigidig4x said:
> 
> 
> > bumps...  Guys, please help me.. they are in numbers of friends who want to have portraits, how would i click them? How are you gonna take a picture of them? Would you do group picture? or still individual? how much would it price them or how would i negotiate with them? Please help me thank you so much....  =(
> ...



To be honest, i really don't care about the charge they would give me right now, im worried on how would i shoot them since  they would be going in group like 4-6 people and they are friends. Im not sure if i would shoot them individually 1 by 1 or i would do a group picture (group picture doesn't seem to fit) so can you please guys give me insights on what to do in these kind of situations?


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2013)

You may want to also search the internet, there's plenty of posing tips out there that give a great outline on what to do and what not to do.  

Good stuff to print out and keep a cheat sheet with you when you are out there until you become comfortable with it.
There is just so much to it that it is hard to write you a short blurb on posing when there is alot of things you have to take into consideration.  So read these guides.  It also assumes you are very good with photography to begin with.

18 of the best-ever posing tips for group photos | Digital Camera World

10 Fool-Proof Posing Tips for Group Portraits -

Posing Guide: 21 Sample Poses to Get You Started with Photographing Groups of People - Digital Photography School

https://www.google.com/search?q=pos...v&sa=X&ei=mnugUv76CMXNrQGd1oCoDw&ved=0CDsQsAQ

general internet search
https://www.google.com/search?q=pos...8&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2013)

You can also search on this site, such as
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/331252-need-advice-group-shot.html


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 5, 2013)

tigidig4x said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > tigidig4x said:
> ...



Well just assumed that's what you meant when you asked about negotiating with them, plus this part of your question:



> How much would i price them?




I guess that threw me off a bit.  Looks like other's have provided some good links already for posing tips so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## tigidig4x (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys thank you so much for the inputs, it really helps me alot. I have one more question to ask, im pretty sure these guys i would shoot to would want those stylish or unique portrait of them individually. How would you advise me to do it? i shoot 1 of them in the same concept and find another pose and then shoot them again all of them in the same concept? Or different concept for each one? How would you guys do it? Im sorry, i may sound really ignorant but i really could use some help right now, i dont want to blow this opportunity. thank you so much. 

->> im currently reading the links given above thanks again.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2013)

tigidig4x said:


> Guys thank you so much for the inputs, it really helps me alot. I have one more question to ask, im pretty sure these guys i would shoot to would *want those stylish or unique portrait of them individually*. How would you advise me to do it? i shoot 1 of them in the same concept and find another pose and then shoot them again all of them in the same concept? Or different concept for each one? How would you guys do it? Im sorry, i may sound really ignorant but i really could use some help right now, i dont want to blow this opportunity. thank you so much.
> 
> ->> im currently reading the links given above thanks again.



You're asking above my expertise level.  So I'll bow out and see if other's provide input.


----------



## tigidig4x (Dec 5, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> tigidig4x said:
> 
> 
> > Guys thank you so much for the inputs, it really helps me alot. I have one more question to ask, im pretty sure these guys i would shoot to would *want those stylish or unique portrait of them individually*. How would you advise me to do it? i shoot 1 of them in the same concept and find another pose and then shoot them again all of them in the same concept? Or different concept for each one? How would you guys do it? Im sorry, i may sound really ignorant but i really could use some help right now, i dont want to blow this opportunity. thank you so much.
> ...



Thank you so much bud! You surely helped me alot! Sorry for the many questions, i just really want my first break to be successful! Thanks again! =)


----------



## tirediron (Dec 5, 2013)

If they liked the first portrait you did, shoot them that way. As for charging, simple. Don't. The level of expectation goes up a LOT when you take money for services. Do the shoot(s) and tell them if they like the work, they can buy you a nice dinner or something.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 5, 2013)

^^^ the other question that I have and I think it would help people here to help you is what equipment do you have? Specifically, what lighting and accessories do you have? One strobe with no softbox or umbrella would be different than 3-4 studio lights with octobox and softboxes.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 5, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> You may want to also search the internet, there's plenty of posing tips out there that give a great outline on what to do and what not to do.
> 
> Good stuff to print out and keep a cheat sheet with you when you are out there until you become comfortable with it.
> There is just so much to it that it is hard to write you a short blurb on posing when there is alot of things you have to take into consideration. So read these guides. It also assumes you are very good with photography to begin with.
> ...



Those are great links. Saved for future reference. TFS.


----------



## raventepes (Dec 5, 2013)

At this point, I'd tell them that you'll work for any tips they may be willing to give and the cost of prints, if any. Just a simple "Pay for what you think is "fair""


----------

